
The bond market is flashing its biggest recession sign since 2007 - runeks
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/21/a-key-recession-indicator-just-did-something-that-hasnt-happened-in-12-years.html
======
ryansmccoy
There’s always a recession coming – we just never know exactly when.

